# Moving to KSA (Riyadh)



## Piexie01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, 

My husband has accepted a job offer in Riyadh and we are starting to research accommodation options. 

Can anyone that has lived in Riyadh with a young family please offer some advice on decent accommodation with kids facilities & approx prices. 

We have lived in the Middle East (Dubai for 10 years) and are familiar with the culture etc but would really like to live in good accommodation that is close to an international school. 

Many thanks
Lindi


----------

